# The R34 VSpec II NUR Search begins!!



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Afternoon all, as title i thought i would create a thread to say im starting my search for a R34 GTR NUR, having been a member on here since 2002 when i owned a R33 GTR, then forgetting my bloody log in details, then having my email address hacked, i had to re-register, however have always wanted a Jade NUR or Bayside NUR since they were released blah,blah,blah.

I am most probably going to use Newera Imports to find me the 34, I had been looking at coming back into R35 ownership, (had a MY10 last year) however, i just found the whole technical process of the R35 well, tbh a slight bit mute, granted it was stage 4 so lots of power but just lacking that Ora that comes with a R34 GTR in my opinion. 

Hopeing to start the ball rolling shortly, hope i will be in good hands with Newera imports gents.


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Yawn. Exhausting reading this drivel.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Not overly friendly that is it?!

What was your original log in details, PM me if you want.


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Good luck with your search, hope to see it around Herts soon.


----------



## Vihis (Jan 1, 2008)

You simply can't go wrong with Newera and Miguel finding you a complete stunner of a car. Best of luck; looking forward to pictures of the babe when you find her


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Looking forward to the process tbh, slightly daunting though, i have to say. Its hard trying to make the decision weather to get a 34 Or another R35.


----------



## Dan ep3 turbo (Sep 29, 2013)

Euroexports no of a nur r34 he might be able to help you out with finding one


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

cormeist - Bit late to speak with you in the UK now, Will call you in the morning.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Thank you for the call today with Miguel.

this is something i spotted on the highway, (think it was the TOMEI expressway) cant remember now on the way from Fuji to Tokyo for TAS

one of the best 34s ive ever seen in real life


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Ah Matty, this is absolutely awesome!! Let Miguel's search begin.!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

we will find you the best out there buddy

and you will have 60 odd pictures before shipment

i am slightly jealous as that colour is the best there is!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Deposit recieved

Search begins!


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

Excellent news, I am excited for you dude!


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

nice


----------



## lightspeed (Jul 11, 2002)

?????R34V-SPEC?Nur??????????????2500KM? - ????!

Only 2500kms!!!


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Just need a lottery win now !


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

lightspeed said:


> ?????R34V-SPEC?Nur??????????????2500KM? - ????!
> 
> Only 2500kms!!!


there are quite a few with this type of miles(or sub 5k) but they go for big money as you can see.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks Gents for the thumbs up, im not in a rush, to find the perfect car will take time, which is fine, my heart is set on a Jade M Spec II Nur. To think, I was ready to buy a MY12 R35 GTR.... Glad I made the decision to hunt for the NUR


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Good hunting matey, you made the right choice for sure and you cannot go wrong with millenium jade, it's just astonishing up close :bowdown1:
There is a Nür now going through the auctions with 1,486km's but as said above, these fetch premium price


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

cormeist said:


> Thanks Gents for the thumbs up, im not in a rush, to find the perfect car will take time, which is fine, my heart is set on a Jade M Spec II Nur. To think, I was ready to buy a MY12 R35 GTR.... Glad I made the decision to hunt for the NUR


Top man. I would much prefer one of these over an R35 also. 

It's like the uber, last of the line of the all time JDM classic. 

Looks like we can have ourselves a Herts GTR appreciation club. :flame::flame::flame:


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Rich- totally, meet would be cool. I can't knock the r35, it's does what it does great. Tbh, if I was to end up with a vspec II I would still be well chuffed.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Could you send me the link via pm please. 




SkylineGTRCy said:


> Good hunting matey, you made the right choice for sure and you cannot go wrong with millenium jade, it's just astonishing up close :bowdown1:
> There is a Nür now going through the auctions with 1,486km's but as said above, these fetch premium price


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

cormeist said:


> Rich- totally, meet would be cool. I can't knock the r35, it's does what it does great. Tbh, if I was to end up with a vspec II I would still be well chuffed.


I know what you mean, the r35 is truly a monster and I am so glad it has been made, is being enjoyed and can destroy stuff that costs so much more.

However the old RB powered Skylines are something so special.

Can wait to see what Newera come up with...:runaway::runaway:


----------



## bobwoolmer (Mar 27, 2007)

cormeist said:


> Could you send me the link via pm please.


hello mate . good choice if your serious i have a really special nur which i might sell for the right price .


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

bobwoolmer said:


> hello mate . good choice if your serious i have a really special nur which i might sell for the right price .



bobs is pretty spectacular!


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

cormeist said:


> Thanks Gents for the thumbs up, im not in a rush, to find the perfect car will take time, which is fine, my heart is set on a Jade M Spec II Nur. To think, I was ready to buy a MY12 R35 GTR.... Glad I made the decision to hunt for the NUR


I'm looking for a clean Nur two years now and the only clean i've found was located in Norway but the asking price was very, very high. Still in searching though 

I wish you the best with the purchase. Nur spec is my favourite edition after Z-Tune. But the second is rare enough so i'm heading for the first! 

Millenium Jade for ever!!


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

Update:

Newera and Miguel have been instructed to now source a GTR, any picture that get sent to me I shall post up.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

An M Nur will be a good choice, nice leather interior.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

toni,

im not counting my chickens, them finding me one within a couple of months tbh.

we shall see


----------



## Rich_A (Apr 11, 2003)

MMMMMMMMMMMMMmmmmmm-spec.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

We will deliver for you


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

subscribed, looking forward to seeing your purchase and your experience.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

^^^ yes me also, i try to not think about it and let the process take its course....


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

With how rare they are - Patience is definitely a virtue in these things. The right car always comes up in the end, but counting the days isn't the best way forwards.. 

We're searching every day and no doubt we'll be there when the right car is on the market here. Rare stuff is what we're known for finding.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I really wish I'd bought the M Spec in Gold I saw a few years back, lovely looking car. Sooo tempted to do similar, (it's either that or an R35) so look forward to see what you're getting chap.


----------



## cormeist (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm in your trusted hands Miguel.


----------



## bhp (Sep 13, 2008)

i have also reached out to Newera with exactly the same requirements, although i am yet to leave a deposit.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

bhp said:


> i have also reached out to Newera with exactly the same requirements, although i am yet to leave a deposit.


i know we have spoken

without a deposit, we cannot start a search:wavey:


----------



## tomski999 (Mar 20, 2014)

*Auction in Japan*

Hi,

A 2002 V-Spec 2 NUR went through auction about 2 weeks ago in Japan.
Grade 4.5, 13,000 kms. 15/05/14, USS Tokyo. Bidding reached 6 Million Yen.
(£34,800) but it did not sell, it may be put through again in the near future so heads up 

Cheers Tom

Cant post the link yet,as I need more posts


----------



## BNR34TV2V2 (Sep 14, 2013)

tomski999 said:


> Hi,
> 
> A 2002 V-Spec 2 NUR went through auction about 2 weeks ago in Japan.
> Grade 4.5, 13,000 kms. 15/05/14, USS Tokyo. Bidding reached 6 Million Yen.
> ...


Nope, that nur sold by negotiation for 6.8mil yen. It had some rust underneath too, we negotiated up to 6.4mil yen but were beaten. Any low km nurs, m specs and v2s are fetching the yen in japan now


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

Subscribed.


----------



## Euroexports (Dec 14, 2011)

BNR34TV2V2 said:


> Nope, that nur sold by negotiation for 6.8mil yen. It had some rust underneath too, we negotiated up to 6.4mil yen but were beaten. Any low km nurs, m specs and v2s are fetching the yen in japan now




wow , so 34k was just in JP? 

you would be looking at customs, shipping etc on top.


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I do keep saying R34s especially rare ones are silly money nowadays!


----------



## BNR34TV2V2 (Sep 14, 2013)

euroexports said:


> wow , so 34k was just in JP?
> 
> you would be looking at customs, shipping etc on top.


Well more than 34k but yeah just for the car. The car listed above is now selling at k-staff for 7.9mil yen with dealer fee btw


----------



## kaylafat (Feb 8, 2014)

Hey guys,

does anybody owns a street legal R34 M-Spec Nür in Uk?

BR


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

tonigmr2 said:


> I really wish I'd bought the M Spec in Gold I saw a few years back, lovely looking car. Sooo tempted to do similar, (it's either that or an R35) so look forward to see what you're getting chap.


I remember that silica gold m spec, it was awesome!! There's one going through the auctions as I type this!!


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> I really wish I'd bought the M Spec in Gold I saw a few years back, lovely looking car. Sooo tempted to do similar, (it's either that or an R35) so look forward to see what you're getting chap.


Are you talking about this car?

Nissan Skyline GT-R R34. ??????? ?????? / ?????? ???? _Romka_ / smotra.ru


----------



## nickedclogs (May 14, 2011)

*m-spec NUR*

yes, they do. Sure there was one sold on here a few years ago...


----------



## kaylafat (Feb 8, 2014)

Do anybody knows the owner of the M-Spec Nür?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

LP570-4 said:


> Are you talking about this car?
> 
> Nissan Skyline GT-R R34. ??????? ?????? / ?????? ???? _Romka_ / smotra.ru


I don't think so, the one I saw was totally standard. Unless it's been modded of course.

There is a black M Spec in the UK definitely, I chatted to the guy who owned it at a GTROC meet about 3 years ago. Don't think it's a Nur though.


----------



## kaylafat (Feb 8, 2014)

So could it be that iam the only person in Europe who owns a M-Spec Nür?!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

This one also in UK now

Used 2001 Nissan Skyline R34 for sale in West Yorkshire | Pistonheads


----------



## kaylafat (Feb 8, 2014)

M-Spec Nür was only manufactured in 2002, so this is not a M-Spec Nür!


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

Yes this is what I mentioned in the initial post here but noone replied to me . I have a Nur Spec as well and thought all of them were manufactured February 2002. Also the engine covers are red which pretty much makes it standard you are right! Now why this guy sells it as a M-Spec nobody knows


----------



## kaylafat (Feb 8, 2014)

I would say thats a fake! But never the less a M-Spec could it be, cause the M-Spec models were built in 2001.


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

kaylafat said:


> I would say thats a fake! But never the less a M-Spec could it be, cause the M-Spec models were built in 2001.



It isnt a fake because they are not advertising it as an M spec car

the ad clearly says it is an M spec engined 34 which it is 

Besides at £35 K it is never going to be a real one is it ?

and no it isnt my ad


----------



## LP570-4 (Jan 25, 2011)

SkylineGTRCy said:


> This one also in UK now
> 
> Used 2001 Nissan Skyline R34 for sale in West Yorkshire | Pistonheads


Really nice example.


----------



## tomski998 (Aug 19, 2013)

*M-Spec NUR*

Hi,

Just a heads up, there is a 2002 M-SPEC NUR going through the Japanese auction in 2 days.
USS Tokyo 25211, 11/09/2014, 2002, 47,000kms, Grade 4.5 (B),bidding starts at 3 million Yen.
Sorry cant post the links or the pics... still not enough posts 

Tom


----------



## andyc (Jul 22, 2007)

This is a nice example

M Spec Global Auto JP


----------



## SkylineGTRCy (Dec 14, 2008)

andyc said:


> This is a nice example
> 
> M Spec Global Auto JP



Very nice, not a Nür one though


----------



## jps (Aug 1, 2007)

cormeist said:


> Afternoon all, as title i thought i would create a thread to say im starting my search for a R34 GTR NUR, having been a member on here since 2002 when i owned a R33 GTR, then forgetting my bloody log in details, then having my email address hacked, i had to re-register, however have always wanted a Jade NUR or Bayside NUR since they were released blah,blah,blah.
> 
> I am most probably going to use Newera Imports to find me the 34, I had been looking at coming back into R35 ownership, (had a MY10 last year) however, i just found the whole technical process of the R35 well, tbh a slight bit mute, granted it was stage 4 so lots of power but just lacking that Ora that comes with a R34 GTR in my opinion.
> 
> Hopeing to start the ball rolling shortly, hope i will be in good hands with Newera imports gents.


Did you find a nice R34 NUR or did you buy anoither R35 ??


They are out there..... you just need to look hard........


----------



## mark r32/gtr (Apr 3, 2007)

there is a v spec 11nur with 24km in white on tradecarview in japan up for £39000 landed,


----------

